# Kit Wines



## hamstringsally (15/4/10)

has anyone tried the new kit wines where you buy the bladder of wine juice and you pitch the yeast and ferment like beer. I think its around $100 per bladder. any information would be great


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/10)

How big the bladder? It would have to be bloody big to beat the price of a reasonable quaffing goon bag. However by the time Kevvie has quadrupled the price of a cask it may be an option.


----------



## QldKev (16/4/10)

hamstringsally said:


> has anyone tried the new kit wines where you buy the bladder of wine juice and you pitch the yeast and ferment like beer. I think its around $100 per bladder. any information would be great




Yep I've done one. once!

Process was pretty straight forward, except it took space in my fermenting fridge for 1 month; and ferments at diff temps to beer. The wine that was produced was ok, but I wouldn't even rate it as $10 a bottle stuff. The downside I did find was you must consume the wine fairly quickly otherwise it oxidises fairly quick. You can add Campden tablets to help. For me it just wasn't up to scratch; I don't drink wine often and when I do I would rather pay a bit more for a decent wine.


QldKev


----------

